# ICB2.0 - Taufvorbereitung [Abstimmung Name]



## nuts (27. August 2014)

Über 700 teils skurrile, teils witzige, teils sehr treffende Vorschläge - jetzt geht es an die Abstimmung. Wir haben für euch vier Vorschläge parat, die noch nicht geschützt und alle auf ihre eigene Art cool wären. Auf welchen Namen taufen wir unser ICB 2.0? Auf dem Funktionsmuster steht noch "ICB", jetzt suchen wir den passenden Namen. Hinweis: Der Vorschlag Waldmeister wird bereits verwendet, unsere Recherche hat ihn nicht gefunden. Deshalb wurde die Umfrage um 8:22 zurück gesetzt. Wer bis dahin abgestimmt hat, darf gerne einfach nochmal!


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Taufvorbereitung [Abstimmung Name]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (27. August 2014)

Alutech Waldmeister...klingt cool, isn bisschen "besonders und kurios" für die Radindustrie. Die anderen sind alle so meh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (27. August 2014)

"Ja wat den nu".
Oben steht 6 Vorschläge unten sinds nur noch 4. 
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Boshard (27. August 2014)

Waldmeister ist gut


----------



## JohVir (27. August 2014)

Hügeleisen - Hammer!


----------



## Mr.T (27. August 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Waldmeister ist gut



So heißt allerdings auch schon dieses Holzrad:


----------



## nuts (27. August 2014)

Das ist interessant, unsere Recherche hat keine derzeit gültige Registrierung für Waldmeister ergeben. Es gibt leidere Datenbanken und verschiedene Markenregister, sprich für verschiedene Länder und bei verschiedenen Ämtern. 

Das Waldmeister hätten wir aber blöderweise mit google schon finden können. Es kann deshalb wohl nicht unser Name werden, wir resetten die Umfrage


----------



## 12die4 (27. August 2014)

Ich find beide deutschen Namen etwas peinlich. Würde ich nicht auf meinem Rahmen stehen haben wollen.
Woods ist dagegen langweilig. Bleibt nur "Tribun" als kleinstes Übel, auch wenn ich die Auswahl diesmal insgesamt sehr schwach finde!


----------



## nuts (27. August 2014)

Der Vorschlag Waldmeister wird bereits verwendet, unsere Recherche hat ihn nicht gefunden. Deshalb wurde die Umfrage um 8:22 zurück gesetzt. Wer bis dahin abgestimmt hat, darf gerne einfach nochmal!


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. August 2014)

Krass, das bei 700 Vorschlägen nur diese 3 raus kommen die noch nicht verwendet werden aber denoch kreativ genug waren!


----------



## SCM (27. August 2014)

Ich korrigiere das mal für Dich:



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Krass, das bei 700 Vorschlägen nur diese 3 raus kommen die noch nicht verwendet werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (27. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag Waldmeister wird bereits verwendet, unsere Recherche hat ihn nicht gefunden. Deshalb wurde die Umfrage um 8:22 zurück gesetzt. Wer bis dahin abgestimmt hat, darf gerne einfach nochmal!


 
Hallo Nuts

möchtet Ihr nicht die Umfrage mit tatsächlich 6 Namen resetten (oder 5 ohne Waldmeister)??
Es stehen ja ajetzt nur 3 zur Verfügung!

Diese drei sind auch ausgesprochen schwach!
Tribun: ich habe zwar Graecum und Latinum - aber ich möchte mir doch nicht Caesar oder Brutus oder Tribun oder Centurion, oder vielleicht noch Sokrates aufs RAD (!) schreiben. Und in die Alutech Palette passt es auch nicht gut. Viel zu ähnlich dem Teibun.

Woods: einfallsloser geht es auch kaum. Da kommt ja mal überhaupt kein Pep rüber.

Hügeleisen: klingt sehr deutsch, geradezu bierernst. "Wir haben hier ein Fahrrad, was die Hügel plattwalzen wird." Klingt nach Pickelhaube. Könnte man auch Waldpanzer verwenden. Der spielerische, poppige Charakter des Trailbikes kommt dabei auch nicht durch.


Ich möchte an der Stelle nochmal für *OffTopic* plädieren. Da ist wenigstens ein bisschen Witz und Selbstironie dabei, und es ist eine ganz klare Referenz auf das Forum als Entstehungsort des bikes!
(Waldmeister war das einzige andere, was ein bisschen Witz hatte, mit der Brause, die da noch mitschwingt...)


----------



## Baitman (27. August 2014)

Woods ist zu langweilig... Man hätte WutzStock, WoodsStock oder WutzDog nehmen sollen. Das sind schöne Wortspiele und allemal pfiffiger... Ich plädiere für den "Schweinehund" WutzDog, den gilt es ja auch ständig zu überwinden... ;-)


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. August 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere das mal für Dich:



Ich wollte damit ausdrücken das es wohl nicht nur 697 schon verwendete Namen gab, sondern die anderen wohl noch schlechter waren.


----------



## federwech (27. August 2014)

Kein Waldmeister, keine Erfrischung.
Ist denn der Name von dem Holzrad geschützt oder warum fällt der Waldmeister aus der Auswahl? Eine Verwechslungsgefahr wirds im realen Leben nie geben, weil einem das Holzrad wohl nie irgendwo begegnen wird...das ICB 2 hoffentlich schon!

Schade, bei den 3 verbleibenden Vorschlägen finde ich nämlich keinen so gut, dass ich dafür stimme wollte...


----------



## discordius (27. August 2014)

Gab es eigentlich auch Vorschläge mit "Gipfeln" deutscher Mittelgebirge? Passt doch zum angedachten Einsatzbereich. Muss ja nicht gerade "Brocken" sein.


----------



## warp4 (27. August 2014)

Nennt es ICB 2.0 oder von mir aus auch "Alutech Community" und gut ist.
Finde diese krampfhafte Namenssuche nur peinlich...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (27. August 2014)

Ziemlich schäbige Auswahl. Schade.


----------



## H.B.O (27. August 2014)

wieso stehen die zur auswahl? schäbig ist da noch harmlos.
crowdy? wie alt sind wir 12?
evtl. die "woods" mit "tz" schreiben dann ist wenigstens ein bisschen alutech geschichte drin


----------



## 12die4 (27. August 2014)

discordius schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich auch Vorschläge mit "Gipfeln" deutscher Mittelgebirge? Passt doch zum angedachten Einsatzbereich. Muss ja nicht gerade "Brocken" sein.



Naja, "Belchen" ist auch nicht gerade besser, oder? Zugspitze, Feldberg, Hochkopf oder Großer Daumen klingen jetzt auch nicht unbedingt originell. Auch wenn ich die Idee prinzipiell interessant finde.

Ich hab jetzt nochmal abgestimmt und bleibe bei Tribun. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Ganz schwache Vorauswahl.


----------



## Jierdan (27. August 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> Naja, "Belchen" ist auch nicht gerade besser, oder? Zugspitze, Feldberg, Hochkopf oder Großer Daumen klingen jetzt auch nicht unbedingt originell. Auch wenn ich die Idee prinzipiell interessant finde.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt nochmal abgestimmt und bleibe bei Tribun. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Ganz schwache Vorauswahl.



och, da gibts schon bessere. "Großer Daumen" brachte mich schon zum Grinsen in Verbindung mit dem Bike, ansonsten ist z.B der höchste deutsche Berg im Oberpfälzer Wald der "Gibacht".^^


----------



## hasardeur (27. August 2014)

Komische Auswahl. Da hatte ich bessere Vorschläge gesehen. Dann nennt es wirklich besser ICB 2.0 oder überlasst die Namensgebung Alutech. Einzige Vorgabe dann, dass irgendwo ICB oder IBC dran steht.


----------



## H.B.O (27. August 2014)

es gibt den "Säuling" 2000m hoch


----------



## Akira (27. August 2014)

Sry, aber aber bei der Auswahl stimme ich nicht ab. Ist alles Geschmackssache, aber ich finde die zur Auswahl stehenden Namen einfach albern. Wenn dann nur "Tribun". gefällt mir aber auch nicht.


----------



## Milschmann (27. August 2014)

Ich bin mit der Auswahl auch sehr unzufrieden! Ich vermisse Vorschläge wie "Wiesel".
Die Erläuterungen zu den zur Auswahl stehenden Vorschlägen sind mehr als an den Haaren herbeigezogen. 
Sonst nennt es einfach ICB 2 und gut ist!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2014)

Oh mei, da wurd die Auswahl mit dem Spiker getroffen 
Da bleibt ja nur Bügeleisen, das ist weigstens lustig 

G.


----------



## kasperlcurtis (27. August 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> Sry, aber aber bei der Auswahl stimme ich nicht ab. Ist alles Geschmackssache, aber ich finde die zur Auswahl stehenden Namen einfach albern. Wenn dann nur "Tribun". gefällt mir aber auch nicht.


+1
Mittelgebirgsgipfel: Alutech Arber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2014)

Oh man, jetzt bin ich gerade Opfer der neuen rrtb news Seite geworden
Warum gibts da einen Antwortbutton, wenn ma nur willkürliche ausgewählte Beiträge lesen kann...und es auf den ersten Blick, wenn man das Alte gwöhnt ist, nicht merkt 

G.


----------



## Nico Laus (27. August 2014)

Seltsame Auswahl. Dieses Mal werde ich mich der Umfrage enthalten.


----------



## H.B.O (27. August 2014)

nennt es icb 2 oder ballerbike und gut, ich stimme jedenfalls auch nicht ab


----------



## Skydiver81 (27. August 2014)

hahahaha was eine Auswahl


----------



## Pilatus (27. August 2014)

wirklich magere Auswahl...
Dann bleibt nur Hügeleisen.


----------



## warp4 (27. August 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wirklich magere Auswahl...
> Dann bleibt nur Hügeleisen.


 
Sag mal laut: "Ich fahre ein Alutech Hügeleisen"

Wo ist der Kotzsmiley....


----------



## Pilatus (27. August 2014)

ich wäre eh für Bügeleisen oder Heizkörper oder einen andereren deutschen zweideutigen Namen.
Die Auswahl lässt nur nix besseres zu. zumindest in meinen Augen/Geschmack/Ohren...


----------



## -MEGADETH- (27. August 2014)

Sehr kreative Namen... Richtig schööööööööööööön laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!


----------



## warp4 (27. August 2014)

"Ich fahre ein Alutech Bügeleisen.."
Stimmt, klingt viel besser.
Würg...

Sorry, kann nicht anders !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (27. August 2014)

wenn interessiert, außer der marketingabteilung, eigentlich der name von einem bike?


----------



## Rick7 (27. August 2014)

Schade dass es *Limes* nicht in die Abstimmung geschafft hat. Hätte vom Sinn her und auch so super ins Alutech Portfolio gepasst.
Tribun ist irgendwie peinlich. Von Hügeleisen red ich erst garnicht. Dann geht echt nur Wootz. Wobei n Wortspiel mit Crowd und Kraut für die Deutschen ja auch was hätte... egal


----------



## Da Burli (27. August 2014)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir der Name von einem Rad so wichtig ist, hatte bei meinen Rädern bisher (Octane, Stumpjumper, Sx-Trail, Chameleon,...) nie so bewusst drauf geachtet.
Aber ich glaube ich würde kein Rad fahren, auf dem B(H)ügeleisen, Endgegner, Waffe oder der gleichen steht, ist mir irgendwie zu blöd.
Die Auswahl find ich auch enttäuschend...was ist aus meinem Vorschlag mit Wiesel geworden? (oder von mir aus auch Frischling, Mildsau,...)

Gruß Burli


----------



## BrandX (27. August 2014)

Peinliche Nummer.
"Da hat wohl einer dem Waldmeister im Tribun mit dem Hügeleisen ein vor den Wutz gekloppt."
Mein Vorschlag:
Neuwahl mit den angekündigten 6 Vorschlägen.Aber diesmal komplett andere Namen.Es werden ja wohl von den restlich 697 Vorschlägen
nicht alle geschützt sein.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Mountain_Screen (27. August 2014)

Kommt der Name überhaupt auf den Rahmen drauf?

Wenn nicht wäre die Namenfindung ja eigentlich Nebensache.


----------



## 12die4 (27. August 2014)

Vermutlich schon. Beim ICB 1.0 stand ja auch "Trailrakete" drauf. Fand ich auch nicht besonders originell, aber zumindest nicht peinlich wie Bügeleisen oder Crowdy.


@ibc: Wenn ihr das Voting mit den bestehenden Namen so durchboxen wollt, dann erwarte ich von euch wenigstens, dass der Bike-Name nur als Sticker beigelegt wird. Dann kann jeder entscheiden ob er sein Rad mit so einer Peinlichkeit entstellen will oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (27. August 2014)

So viele Tolle Vorschläge, und ihr sucht euch ausgerechnet die 4 da oben aus? Naja soll ja auch Eltern geben die Ihr Kind Schaqeliene nennen. Schade irgendwie.


----------



## H.B.O (27. August 2014)

mittlerweile könntet ihr es auch shitstorm nennen


----------



## McGeifer (27. August 2014)

Die Auswahl gefällt mir persönlich auch überhaupt nicht, und Wahl des geringen Übels mache ich nicht. Von mir gibts also keine Stimme, schade.


----------



## wavekiter (27. August 2014)

Schlechte Vorauswahl, werde mich nicht an der Abstimmung beteiligen


----------



## boescha (27. August 2014)

Geht mir ähnlich wie den meisten hier. Waldmeister fand ich ok und habe ich auch heute morgen abgestimmt. Von den verbliebenen Namen möchte ich keinen unbedingt auf meinem Rad stehen haben. Warum nicht einfach ICB 2.0?


----------



## foreigner (27. August 2014)

So lange es nicht auf dem Rahmen drauf steht, ist´s mir eigentlich Wurst, wie es heißt. Andernfalls möchte ich auch keinen von denen da oben. Gab so schöne Vorschläge.
Tribun  Was soll das? 
Crowdy und Woods ist irgenwie ziemlich panne.
Und Alutech Hügeleisen hört sich einfach in Kombination schlimm an. ALUtech HügelEISEN. Fand´s erst nicht so schlecht. Allerdings rein für sich betrachtet. Aber so nicht.


----------



## konsti-d (27. August 2014)

Wiesel wurde jetzt doch immer wieder genannt und es passt zu den Alutech-Wurzeln. Ich würd´s zumindest mal in die Auswahl mitnehmen.
Englisch ist´s vielleicht moderner als Weasel, passt besser zum Zeitgeist.


----------



## BrandX (27. August 2014)

Alutech "Duckundwech" 
Reimt sich und klingt eindeutig zweideutig.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. August 2014)

Also ich fand ja Currywurst ganz gut


----------



## ATw (27. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Wiesel wurde jetzt doch immer wieder genannt und es passt zu den Alutech-Wurzeln. Ich würd´s zumindest mal in die Auswahl mitnehmen.
> Englisch ist´s vielleicht moderner als Weasel, passt besser zum Zeitgeist.



Wiesel gibt es schon, das sieht so aus:






Ich finde die Auswahl auch seeehr bescheiden und enthalte mich ebenfalls :|


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Burli (27. August 2014)

Jeden der Namen gibt es schon irgendwie irgendwo, sonst wäre es ja ein Neologismus...


----------



## Logic (27. August 2014)

Ich schließe mich der hier wohl überwiegenden Meinung an, die Namen sind murks.
Tribun rafft wohl eh keiner, Hügeleisen finde ich ganz furchtbar peinlich und Crowdy hört sich an wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.

Einzig die Alutech-Wutz finde ich ganz amüsant.

Ist das "Wiesel" durch den Panzer denn tabu?


----------



## jumibrei (27. August 2014)

OK, ich oute mich mal: Der Vorschlag Tribun kam von mir.
- Ich fand es ganz gut, weil es mit Tr anfängt wie Trail.
- Dann war ein Tribun ein Offizier im römischen Reich, also eine hochgestellte Persönlichkeit. Wie das Rad eben auch, etwas Besonderes.
- Dann war die Nähe zu bekannten Alutech Namen da (Teibun, Tofane), es passt meiner Ansicht nach also in die Alutech Familie.
- Der Name sollte auch International verwendbar sein. Vielleicht verkauft Alutech das Rad ja nicht nur im deutschsprachigen Raum.
- Begriffe wie "Waffe" oder sowas finde ich persönlich einfach nur daneben...

So und jetzt könnt Ihr die Hexenjagd starten und einen Shitstorm ablassen. Zur Info: Am Samstag bin ich auf der Eurobike dort erwischt Ihr mich dann auch zum echten drauf hauen.


----------



## Ganiscol (27. August 2014)

Von der Auswahl geht für mich nur Hügeleisen. Kurios aber passt doch zu einem "Trailbike".


----------



## nuts (27. August 2014)

Alter Schwede, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Namen-Diskussion so unschön wird. Jürgen sagte heute morgen auch, dass bei den Vorschlägen noch nicht seiner dabei wäre. Ich kann ja mal den Zwischenstand durchgeben:

30,96%Tribun
39,85%Hügeleisen
12,18%Crowdy
17,01%Woods

Was soll man dazu sagen?


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Namen-Diskussion so unschön wird. Jürgen sagte heute morgen auch, dass bei den Vorschlägen noch nicht seiner dabei wäre. Ich kann ja mal den Zwischenstand durchgeben:
> 
> 30,96%Tribun
> 39,85%Hügeleisen
> ...



Und wieviele Stimm Abgaben gab es? Noch im 2 stelligen Bereich tippe ich mal


----------



## Da Burli (27. August 2014)

ich warte auch noch auf nen gescheiten Namen und halte meine Stimme noch zurück...

bitte macht den Aufkleber mit dem Namen dann über den Lack! (wirklich traurig, hatte mich echt auf die Namensfindung gefreut)


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. August 2014)

Also mein persönlicher Favorit ist ja Wiesel. Ach wenn einige das eventuell mit Kriegsgerät in Verbindung bringen. Aber Wiesel passt am besten zu den angestrebten Eigenschaften des Bikes.


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. August 2014)

Notfalls am Samstag ICB 2.0 stehen lassen oder einen richtigen Knaller, der nicht abgestimmt wurde, aus dem Hut zaubern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (27. August 2014)

Soll das jetzt bedeuten das es keine Neuwahl gibt?
Die Message hier ist ja wohl eindeutig.Außerdem waren 6 statt 4 Vorschläge angegeben.Vielleicht sagt mal jemand was dazu.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## cryptic. (27. August 2014)

habe nicht abgestimmt, weil mir keiner von den vorgeschlagenen namen gefällt. vielleicht gibts ja ne wiederholung mit moralisch vertretbaren optionen. frischling finde ich persönlich gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Plumpssack (27. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen?


Dass das das erste Mal ist, dass der Kotzsmiley ernsthaft fehlt. oderso.
Ich stimme da auch nicht ab und finde auch immernoch z.B. den Frischling gut.
Was auch immer hierbei rauskommt, hauptsache keiner von den vier Namen da oben ist am Ende überlackiert auf den Rahmen.


----------



## R.C. (27. August 2014)

Mir waere nur wichtig, dass 'IBC' nicht oben stuende.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (27. August 2014)

Also echt, bei den Vorschlägen stimme ich auch nicht ab. Ist ja grausig


----------



## ultima88 (27. August 2014)

Hügeleisen ist albern, vielleicht hab ich auch einfach nicht die Art Humor um über solche duseligen Wortspiele lachen zu können.
Die "englischen" kindisch, würden zu nem Fahrrad für Kleinkinder passen.
Tribun nichtssagend. Interessiert mich auch 0,0 was die alten Römer damals gemacht haben.

Nochmals die Bitte auf dezente Decals... nach den Vorschlagen noch besser die Option offen lassen ob Decals überhaupt ab Werk geklebt werden.

Bei mir heißt das Ding Wiesel! Oder wie ich es ja noch interessant finden würde "Mustela" in Latein... das könntet ihr euch neben euer Teibun und Tofane stellen und keiner würde was merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Burli (27. August 2014)

werde mir auch wiesel aufkleber drauf machen :-D


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. August 2014)

Wie sieht denn der JÜ das mit dem Namen? Der musst doch auch nen Standpunkt und oder nen Favoriten haben?


----------



## Plumpssack (27. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der JÜ das mit dem Namen? Der musst doch auch nen Standpunkt und oder nen Favoriten haben?


der ist für hügelEISEN, hat seine Marke ja nicht umsonst ALUtech genannt


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> der ist für hügelEISEN, hat seine Marke ja nicht umsonst ALUtech genannt



Der Jü hat "ALUTECH" auch nur gekauft. ;-)


----------



## Plumpssack (27. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Der Jü hat "ALUTECH" auch nur gekauft. ;-)


dann wird er wohl doch für crowdy sein


----------



## paradox (27. August 2014)

Alter Verwalter, wat sind denn das unglaublich schlechte Namen zur Auswahl, Frog oder Wiesel sind gut, aber Hügeleisen? Ohne Worte! 

Liebes IBC Team @nuts bitte schmeißt diese Namen raus und überdenkt eure Auswahl noch einmal. Ein Name kann den Verkauf auch hinderlich sein.  NISSAN PAJERO kann in Spanien nicht wirklich verkauft werden. Googled mal warum...  

Ich stimme so nicht ab.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (27. August 2014)

die beiden pseudo-englischen namensvorschläge sind nicht gut.
tribun entspricht nicht dem charakter des bikes.
von den 4 vorschlägen ist nur "Hügeleisen" halbwegs brauchbar.
wenn es schon einer davon sein muss, dann maximal der.
insgesamt aber doch ziemlich arm. ich enthalte mich besser.
einige bessere vorschläge sind leider auf der strecke geblieben.


----------



## BrandX (27. August 2014)

Wann erbarmt sich mal jemand und beendet diesen kleinen Shitstorm mit 6 frischen Namen.Kann doch nicht so schwer sein,oder? 
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## ultima88 (27. August 2014)

Fang an...was waren deine Vorschläge?


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. August 2014)

Also ich Sag Wiesel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (27. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Fang an...was waren deine Vorschläge?


Ich habe mein Vorschlag schon in dem dafür vorgesehenen Thread abgegeben.Es macht wenig Sinn,wenn jeder das hier noch einmal
wiederholt.Ergibt dann weitere annähernd 700 sinnlose Threads.Mir geht es darum,das sich die Redaktion mal meldet,wie es jetzt weiter
geht.Ob sie überhaupt bereit ist,aus den vielen Vorschlägen 6 andere Namen wählen zu wollen.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## -Wally- (27. August 2014)

schade...nix dabei was mir eine Stimme wert wäre...
In Zukunft wirds doch bestimmt genauso laufen wie mit dem ICB 1 auch....egal wie das Dingen heißt, es wird immer das ICB2 bleiben...


----------



## ultima88 (27. August 2014)

Wohl wahr.
Da es hier oft genannt wird dann insbesondere die Frage warum "Wiesel" nicht berücksichtigt wurde.
Die Rubrik Tiernamen fehlt ohnehin.


----------



## BrandX (27. August 2014)

"Wiesel" finde ich auch nicht gerade originell.Aber egal,hauptsache es kommen noch andere Namen zur Auswahl.Von mir aus auch mehr
als 6.Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher,das für jeden was passendes dabei ist.Allen kann man es eh nicht recht machen.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## SofusCorn (27. August 2014)

Mir gefällt die Auswahl auch nicht so sehr. Hätte in dem Fall eher für sowas wie "Kraut" oder "Wiesel" gevoted. "Waldmeister" denke ich an Alkohol...


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Naja soll ja auch Eltern geben die Ihr Kind Schaqeliene nennen. Schade irgendwie.


Alutech Shake Line - why not


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. August 2014)

Zumindest beim Video Dreh bestand noch Hoffnung bzgl der Namensgebung.


----------



## 12die4 (28. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Fang an...was waren deine Vorschläge?



Ich wäre für "Katana" oder sowas ähnliches. Es gibt zwar schon MTB-Schuhe von Northwave mit dem Namen, aber soll ja auch nur ein Beispiel sein.
Mir als ALUtech Scheffe wäre es wichtig, dass der Name
a) interessant klingt. Damit meine ich eben nicht sowas wie Crowdy oder Kraut oder Wurst und nein, Wiesel klingt für mich auch nicht interessant.
b) thematisch zum Bike passt. Sowas wie Tribun passt da wirklich nicht. Katana wäre z.B. die Waffe der Samurai, also ein Präzisionsgerät. Passt finde ich ganz gut.
c) klanglich (wenn auch nicht unbedingt was den Ursprung betrifft) sich in die bisherige Produktlinie einreihend. Und damit würden für mich schonmal alle verdeutschten Spaßnamen wie Hügeleisen, Waldmeister, Ballerbock oder sonstwas von vorne rein raus. Zumal die bisherigen Bikenamen bei ALUtech ja nun nicht unbedingt vor Witz sprühen. Wenn auf der Eurobike neben Fanes und Co dann ein Hügeleisen stehen würde, würden die ausländischen Besucher den Namen nicht kapieren und sich wundern und die Deutschen die Namensgebung auslachen. Kann auch nicht Ziel des ganzen sein...


----------



## Pilatus (28. August 2014)

Was waren den die bisherigen Namen bei Alutech?
Wildsau, Keiler, Pudel, Dropsau, Firstsau, Cheaptrick, Die Kuh, usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (28. August 2014)

Moin. Nach einer weiteren kurzen Nacht ist die Stimmung in Friedrichshafen so neblig wie im Forum. Ich glaube, was wir hier vor allem erleben, ist doch: Namen sind schwierig so zu wählen, dass sie viele gefallen. War gestern übrigens am "Waldmeister Bikes" Stand in Messe A2, gar nicht weit von Alutech 

Wie geht's jetzt weiter? Ich vermute am Samstag müssen wir uns entscheiden. Aktuell habe ich leider auch keinen besseren Vorschlag.

"Wiesel" ist übrigens bereits ein geschützter Begriff für Fahrzeuge, unter anderem auch in varianten als "KettWiesel" - und mit dem Namen will man sich einfach auch keinen Rechtsstreit einfallen lassen, dass kann selbst bei nicht vollständiger Übereinstimmung (z.B. Carver XY vs. Specialized Carve)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. August 2014)

Betrifft dass auch die englische Variante "Weasel"? Oder halt die oben genannte Lateinische "Mustela" ?


----------



## R.C. (28. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Betrifft dass auch die englische Variante "Weasel"?



http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B2670.html


----------



## Plumpssack (28. August 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B2670.html


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. August 2014)

Ich hätte da noch ein paar schöne Namensideen aus dem japanischen...
Ronin = Der Samurai ohne Meister
Tama = das Juwel
Kano = Die Blume
Katsu = Der Sieg

ein lustiger Namen für einen schönen Trail (Holy Hansen) und vielleicht für ein bike:

Alutech Hansen

...vielleicht aber auch nur

Hans


----------



## -MEGADETH- (28. August 2014)

"Popanz" wäre irgendwie passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (28. August 2014)

oder greif den "pudel" auf und macht was draus, was richtiges einfallen mag mir gerade nicht..

edit:"Braaap" find ich immernoch super


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. August 2014)

Stimmt, was spricht gegen "Braaap"?


----------



## JackJohnson78 (28. August 2014)

Ich finde die Namen auch nicht wirklich prickelnd, da kommt bei mir keine Emotion hoch.

Ich hätte zwei Vorschlägen, aber leider zu spät:

Makani -> Wind (Hawaianisch)
Pakuna -> Bergab springender Hirsch (Indianisch)


----------



## Goddi8 (28. August 2014)

wenn es auch international funktionieren soll nochmal mein Vorschlag: whizz kid 
im deutschen tausendsassa was ja zum Anspruch des bikes passt

katana hieß übrigens schonmal ne suzuki.


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Stimmt, was spricht gegen "Braaap"?



Was spricht dafür? Ich finde das schon als Bildunterschrift recht komisch bzw. in einigen Texten als "und Braaap". Kann damit beim Besten Willen nicht anfangen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. August 2014)

Bei mir ist sofort die Assoziation mit nem Crosser der aus der Kurve beschleunigt wird: BRAAAAAAAP
Hat nur indirekt mit nem Bike zu tun, aber das Feeling transportiert es gut.


----------



## ventizm (28. August 2014)

also ich denk bei "braaaap" erst mal an schlechten deutschsprachigen rap.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2014)

Ich eher an die uralten BatMan Folgen aus den 60gern 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich eher an die uralten BatMan Folgen aus den 60gern
> 
> G.


Das wär aber eher *Piff**Paff*Pow*


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2014)

Braaaab war bestimmt auch mal dabei...so gleich nach zwoschhh 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MEGADETH- (28. August 2014)

Braaaaaaaap klingt für mich sehr nach Kiddiesprache. Kann damit auch rein gar nichts anfangen. Wenn ich das hin und wieder lese, denke ich immer an Kleinkinder, die versuchen, etwas in Sprache zu packen...


----------



## foreigner (28. August 2014)

Braaaab: Wieso, ist vorgesehen dass der Reifen irgendwo schleifen soll?


----------



## BrandX (28. August 2014)

Braaaaaap=Bääääähhh=schlimmer gehts nimmer!!
Dann lieber ohne Name bzw ICB2.0
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## H.B.O (28. August 2014)

"braaap" ist im englischsprachigen raum so was wie vollgas, lass laufen, foot out flat out etc...kommt vom moto. mit kiddies hat das nix zu tun aber war nur ein vorschlag (der wohl nicht geschütz ist und passt. ballern = braap)


----------



## Wayne_ (28. August 2014)

paradox schrieb:


> NISSAN PAJERO kann in Spanien nicht wirklich verkauft werden. Googled mal warum...


..weil dieser wagen nicht existiert.


----------



## federwech (28. August 2014)

Stimmt, der W**er war ein Mitsubishi


----------



## -habicht- (28. August 2014)

Also ich würde mein ICB Wombat nennen, warum? k.a xD


----------



## morhedin (28. August 2014)

Hopjob


----------



## warp4 (28. August 2014)

RockIt

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (28. August 2014)

warp4 schrieb:


> RockIt
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Warum nicht gleich Groot°°


----------



## araknoid (28. August 2014)

Flowjob


----------



## Da Burli (28. August 2014)

Irgendwie will ich noch nicht so aufgeben bei den Namen...
was haltet ihr von

*United *(gemeinschaftlich erstellts Rad) und Alutech United klingt garnicht so schlecht

oder wenns geht *Unit*


----------



## R.C. (28. August 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> Irgendwie will ich noch nicht so aufgeben bei den Namen...
> was haltet ihr von
> 
> *United *(gemeinschaftlich erstellts Rad) und Alutech United klingt garnicht so schlecht



United ist ein Hersteller (von Raedern und Komponenten) http://unitedbikeco.com/


----------



## Da Burli (28. August 2014)

und Kona Unit gibts auch schon... schade


----------



## hasardeur (28. August 2014)

Alutech kooperiert mit der Ferienregion Reschenpass. Dort entstehen gerade jede Menge Trails. Alutech Resia klingt gar nicht so übel. Ich schätze, da wird man sich über die Verwendung des Namens auch einig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (28. August 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Alutech kooperiert mit der Ferienregion Reschenpass. Dort entstehen gerade jede Menge Trails. Alutech Resia klingt gar nicht so übel. Ich schätze, da wird man sich über die Verwendung des Namens auch einig.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. August 2014)

ich hätte noch "wrooom", "zack" und "bumm!" auf lager


----------



## hasardeur (28. August 2014)

Resia = Reschen in italienisch. Ist aber nicht schlimm, dass Du das nicht wusstest.


----------



## R.C. (28. August 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Resia = Reschen in italienisch. Ist aber nicht schlimm, dass Du das nicht wusstest.



Schlimm ist aber, dass das die meisten Deutschen nicht wissen werden und Resi assozieren werden.

Waer' aber zumindest ein einfaches Namensschema: Resi, Mitzi, Kathi und Zenzi.


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. August 2014)

Ist Resi außerhalb von Bayern überhaupt üblich?

Der Namen "Resia" ist auf jeden Fall besser als die bislang zur Wahl stehenden.


----------



## -MEGADETH- (28. August 2014)

morhedin schrieb:


> Hopjob



Oder besser Spongebob...


----------



## R.C. (28. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Ist Resi außerhalb von Bayern überhaupt üblich?



Oesterreich und Suedtirol.


----------



## konsti-d (28. August 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> ...Waer' aber zumindest ein einfaches Namensschema: Resi, Mitzi, Kathi und Zenzi.


super, Merk ich mir für spätere Kollektionen - egal was für ein Produkt, mit den Namen geht das immer. Notfalls mit Dame im Dirndl und Ausschnitt


----------



## Jierdan (28. August 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Resia = Reschen in italienisch. Ist aber nicht schlimm, dass Du das nicht wusstest.


----------



## Stevie-79 (28. August 2014)

araknoid schrieb:


> Flowjob


 

Trailking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (29. August 2014)

Trailking? Der von Conti?


----------



## -MEGADETH- (29. August 2014)

Flowjob würde sehr an ****job erinnern.....


----------



## 12die4 (29. August 2014)




----------



## ultima88 (29. August 2014)

Alutech Workout vielleicht?


----------



## SCM (29. August 2014)

.


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. August 2014)

Man könnte es wegen dem eigenwilligen Hinterbau auch Alublech nennen....


----------



## Da Burli (29. August 2014)

oder Alutrack


----------



## shibby68 (29. August 2014)

Schlenderkarre


----------



## ventizm (29. August 2014)

alutech ROM - rad ohne namen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. August 2014)

ventizm schrieb:


> alutech ROM - rad ohne namen


Merkste selber, oder?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (29. August 2014)

Alutrail?


----------



## ventizm (29. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Merkste selber, oder?


 ja, ich merk´s. hat aber tatsächlich einen augenblick gedauert.  ich meinte natürlich alutech RON - rad ohne namen.


----------



## nuts (29. August 2014)

ich glaube Flowjob ist gekauft!


----------



## Kharne (29. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ich glaube Flowjob ist gekauft!



Ich höre schon die Witzelein aufm Trail...


----------



## Skilar (29. August 2014)

Hey, also Flowjob fänd ich auch ganz cool... Hab bei der Abstimmung bis jetzt auch nur mitgemacht, um zu verhindern, dass es "Hügeleisen" genannt wird... Den Namen kann man nämlich nich so wirklich verkaufen und ich glaube, dass einige hier deswegen bewusst dafür gestimmt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (29. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich höre schon die Witzelein aufm Trail...



Seit Cove kein Aufreger mehr.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ich glaube Flowjob ist gekauft!


Gibt es dann auch ne Version mit BOS S..Toy? Und macht sich im Fahrradkeller dann auch gut neben den Stadtschlampen 
SCNR

Aber meinetwegen könnt ihr den Namen nehmen wenn es den Jü erfreut. Schaff es leider morgen nicht zur Taufe runter zu kommen.


----------



## BrandX (29. August 2014)

Alutech "Storm" 
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. August 2014)

So wie Magura Storm Bremsscheiben?


----------



## Jierdan (29. August 2014)

Und die RST Storm Forke...


----------



## BrandX (29. August 2014)

Na gut,aber man wird ein Bike wohl kaum mit einer Bremsscheibe verwechseln."Storm=Sturm" ist ja ein Allgemeinbegriff und läßt sich
nicht rechtlich schützen.Das es noch andere Produkte mit diesem Beinamen gibt,war mir schon klar.Aber es klingt irgendwie passend.
Dann werf ich nochmal meinen ersten Vorschlag in die Runde. Alutech "Mate".(engl. Kumpel)
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. August 2014)

apropos...fällt mir noch ein:
Alutech Spoon
Alutech Knife
Alutech Boat (Boot)
Alutech Gee = (english "hü")


----------



## KtuluOne62 (29. August 2014)

ventizm schrieb:


> alutech ROM - rad ohne namen



Da hätte ich dann lieber ROFL - Rad Ohne FLaschenhalter


----------



## foreigner (29. August 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...
> Alutech Knife



An Pocketknife hatte ich schon gedacht.
Scharf, klein und kompakt. Allzweckwaffe.


----------



## BigVolker (29. August 2014)

Flowjob phhh ... selbst ist das Rad! Alutech Wanker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMIGO-XC (29. August 2014)

Ein einfacher Eingelenker mit einem Kettenblatt :

*1/ONE*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. August 2014)

Könnte man machen klingt aber schon ähnlich wie On-One. Weiß net ob ich das als Hersteller haben wollte.


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. August 2014)

Dafür müsste aber auch der Umwerfer endgültig ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Skilar (29. August 2014)

AMIGO-XC schrieb:


> Ein einfacher Eingelenker mit einem Kettenblatt :
> 
> *1/ONE*


Da wird Koenigsegg aber was dagegen haben :-D


----------



## foreigner (29. August 2014)

- Strafer
(eng. Tiefflieger; gemeint ist das Flugzeug nicht geistig)


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. August 2014)

Wäre "Tieffliger" nicht einfacher? Mir war das englische Wort jetzt nicht bekannt, wie es wohl auch einer Mehrheit der Alutech Kunden gehen würde.


----------



## FloriLori (29. August 2014)

Flowjob wär doch was


----------



## BrandX (29. August 2014)

Morgen ist ja schon die Taufe.Vielleicht kann sich mal einer der Verantwortlichen melden,ob überhaupt noch andere Vorschläge 
angenommen werden.Falls nicht,braucht man hier auch nicht weiter zu posten.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Morgen ist ja schon die Taufe.Vielleicht kann sich mal einer der Verantwortlichen melden,ob überhaupt noch andere Vorschläge
> angenommen werden.Falls nicht,braucht man hier auch nicht weiter zu posten.
> Gruß
> BrandX



Auf Seite 6 hat sich nuts zu Wort gemeldet. Die sind ja alle recht gut beschätigt mit der Eurobike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (29. August 2014)

"Ballerina" find ich auch cool -elegantes ballern


----------



## BrandX (29. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Auf Seite 6 hat sich nuts zu Wort gemeldet. Die sind ja alle recht gut beschätigt mit der Eurobike.


Bis jetzt hat es noch kein offizielles Statement gegeben,wie es weitergeht.Und Internet gibt es mittlerweile ja überall,auch auf der Eurobike.
Eine kurze Wasserstandsmeldung wäre daher schon hilfreich.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat es noch kein offizielles Statement gegeben,wie es weitergeht.Und Internet gibt es mittlerweile ja überall,auch auf der Eurobike.
> Eine kurze Wasserstandsmeldung wäre daher schon hilfreich.
> Gruß
> BrandX



Schau doch mal auf Seite 4, Post #87. Sagte ja auch nicht das es kein Internet gäbe, sondern dass die Jungs schwer beschäftigt sind/arbeiten.


----------



## AMIGO-XC (29. August 2014)

Im Englischen gibts verschiedene Übersetzungen für Gelenk. Für Eingelenker scheint der übliche Begriff single pivot zu sein. So gäbe es dann z.B. diese Möglichkeit:
*
pivot:01*

Frage an Spezialisten oder Muttersprachler: Eine andere Übersetzung wohl auch im technischen Bereich ist JOINT. Ginge das beim Fahrrad? Da hätten wir dann:
*only 1 joint*


----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. August 2014)

der für mich bis jetzt beste vorschlag ist definitiv 'flowjob'


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. August 2014)

AMIGO-XC schrieb:


> Im Englischen gibts verschiedene Übersetzungen für Gelenk. Für Eingelenker scheint der übliche Begriff single pivot zu sein. So gäbe es dann z.B. diese Möglichkeit:
> *
> pivot:01*
> 
> ...



to join heißt mehr etwas zu verbinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (29. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> to join heißt mehr etwas zu verbinden


Deshalb schrieb er ja auch Joint und nicht join.


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. August 2014)

ups


----------



## R.C. (29. August 2014)

'Pivot' ist ein Punkt, um den etwas gedreht wird, Joint ist ein allgemeineres Gelenk.
Pivot gibt's als Bikehersteller.


----------



## BrandX (29. August 2014)

Wer Joint liest,denkt bestimmt nicht an irgendwelche Gelenke,sondern wie "Amigo-XC" schon angedeutet hat eher an sowas.
Dann können wir das Bike auch gleich in IKB 1.0 umtaufen."Internet Kiffer Bike"(Sarkasmus off)
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

Kann gut sein, dass das schlechter Stoff war, den das Tauf-Steering-Commitee geraucht hat...da hätte man gleich Schwalbe die Namensgebung überlassen können...die können es sogar weniger schlecht...siehe Rock Razor.


----------



## -MEGADETH- (29. August 2014)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Flowjob wär doch was



8lowjob auch...


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

Blowjohn auch.

Oder Blowrob....Blowrob vorne und RapidRob hinten...womit wir aber wieder bei Schwalbe wären


----------



## hasardeur (29. August 2014)

Führt das hier überhaupt noch zu irgendwas? Warum suchen nicht Jü und Basti den Namen aus? Einzige Auflage: am Bike steht mehrfach an prominenten Stellen ICB 2.0.

Solange auf dem Rad kein Name aus den 4 Kandidaten, irgendwas verkrampft originelles oder anrüchiges drauf steht, ist er mir ziemlich Wurscht. Der Name war bei meinen Bikes jedenfalls noch nie ein Kaufgrund. Er könnte lediglich ein Kaufverhinderer sein.


Edit: Einen weiteren Vorschlag habe ich dennoch: Blade, wegen des messerscharfen Handlings


----------



## nuts (29. August 2014)

Blade gibt es wohl schon. Wir nehmen noch Vorschläge anund finden Flowjob ziemlich überzeugend. Wir haben den heute viel mit anderen diskutiert, stößt natürlich hier und da auf Abneigung. Größtenteils aber auf Zuneigung. Vielleicht nennen wir es einfach FJ ?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (29. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Blade gibt es wohl schon. Wir nehmen noch Vorschläge anund finden Flowjob ziemlich überzeugend. Wir haben den heute viel mit anderen diskutiert, stößt natürlich hier und da auf Abneigung. Größtenteils aber auf Zuneigung. Vielleicht nennen wir es einfach FJ ?



Nein! Wieso? Die Abkürzung wirft nur fragen auf und wirkt komisch! Flowjob is provokant, lustig, cool und bringt einen zum schmunzeln! Genau das richtige für das ICB-Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (29. August 2014)

ich denke auch, dass es Flowjob wird. Da haben heute auch einige Damen so herzhaft drüber gelacht, optimal.


----------



## BrandX (29. August 2014)

Also wird es keine neue Abstimmung mehr geben?
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. August 2014)

Wer sollte denn noch zwischen jetzt und morgen 12 Uhr abstimmen? Repräsentativ wird´s dann eh net mehr.


----------



## morph027 (29. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ich denke auch, dass es Flowjob wird. Da haben heute auch einige Damen so herzhaft drüber gelacht, optimal.



Dafür!


----------



## wavekiter (29. August 2014)

Wer hätte nicht gerne einen Flowjob  

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

FJ hört sich aber doof an, sry. 

Dann mal Glückwunsch zum Namen ohne Abstimmung  ansonsten würfe ich noch nen *Fluid Flyer* in den Ring...


----------



## Da Burli (29. August 2014)

Pocket Rocket


----------



## morhedin (29. August 2014)

Flowjob


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

Fiedeljupp...
Fratzenjesicht...
Flohjucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skilar (29. August 2014)

Flowjob


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

OK, überredet. Habe mir die Namensrechte gerade schützen lassen


----------



## konsti-d (30. August 2014)

waren das die Oben-Ohne-Damen, die gelacht haben?
Ne im Ernst, Flowjob passt schon. Auch wenn´s nicht ganz mein Humor ist - vielleicht eher Liebe auf den zweiten Blick. 
Super-lustige Einleitungen und weitere Wortspiele im Magazin-Test sind uns damit sicher. Vielleicht sind die Redakteure dann dankbar und gut gelaunt - nicht dass das nötig sein sollte bei Stefans Super-Konstruktion, aber schaden kann´s nicht.

Meinen Daumen habt ihr! (früher hat man Segen gesagt  )


----------



## BrandX (30. August 2014)

Flowjob gibt es auch schon.Ist ne Band aus Bremen.
http://www.flowjob.at/
Davon ab,klingt die reine Übersetzung ins deutsche auch ziemlich langweilig."Fließende Arbeit".Da gefielen mir andere Vorschläge besser.
Der Witz entsteht ohnehin nur,weil der Name als Metapher für die pornöse Variante herhalten muß.Und so ein kurzfristiger Lacher kann
mit der Zeit auch ganz schön nerven,wenn ständig dieses Wortspiel angewendet wird.Hat alles nichts mit dem Bike zu tun.Unschön
finde ich auch das hier mal eben die Abstimmung außer Kraft gesetzt wird,nur damit ein paar Besucher auf der Messe einen Namen
präsentiert bekommen sollen.Taufen kann man das Bike auch noch,wenn es die Serienreife erreicht hat.Da muß man sich jetzt nicht
bei der Namensfindung unnötig unter Stress setzten.Für das erste Funktionsmuster sollte das ICB 2.0 Logo locker ausreichen.Und 8 User,
die jetzt mangels Alternativen Flowjob geil finden,sind für mich jedenfalls nicht repräsentativ.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Plumpssack (30. August 2014)

Flowjob ist ein richtig guter Name. Erstens passts perfekt zum Bike, es soll seinem Fahrer schließlich einen Flowjob bereiten und zweitens ist er so originell, dass alleine der Name dafür sorgen könnte, dass das Bike auch auf anderen Bike Websitesw/Magazinen erwähnt werden könnte (Freeride Magazin I'm looking at you) und drittens ist es für mich absolut verständlich, dass das "nur für ein paar Messebesucher" jetzt so beschlossen wird. Du kannst nirgendwo so gut Werbung wie auf einer Messe machen. Es würde bestimmt der ein oder andere Artikel im Internet über das neue Flowjob auftauchen. Kann sein, dass das auch ohne den Namen so wäre aber der Name erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit in meinen Augen deutlich.

Ich hätte ansonsten noch "Roost" als Vorschlag.


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> ....Unschön
> finde ich auch das hier mal eben die Abstimmung außer Kraft gesetzt wird,nur damit ein paar Besucher auf der Messe einen Namen
> präsentiert bekommen sollen.....



So ist es nun mal, wenn man sich in so ein Projekt nicht eingekauft hat. Diejenigen die das Geld in der Hand halten und das Risiko tragen dürfen und müssen auch mal die Notbremse ziehen und gegebenenfalls eine Abstimmung absägen. Überleg dir doch mal wie viel Zeit die diversen Herren hier schon investiert haben und bislang noch kein einziges Rad verkauft haben - ich finde es alles andere als unschön eine Abstimmung zu seinen Gunsten zu "ändern".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (30. August 2014)

Aus dem Nebenzimmer...


BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> So kommt es rüber wie ein teils _Eleganter Rüpel_ ( was meines Erachtens nach der Beste Name gewesen wäre  )


----------



## warp4 (30. August 2014)

Fast so übel, wie befürchtet.
Tut Euch einen Gefallen und legt den Namen maximal als Sticker bei....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## H.B.O (30. August 2014)

ist wie bei kindern, sag keinem vor der geburt wie es heissen soll, hätte schlimmer kommen können crowdy wtf


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. August 2014)

Na, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wieviele Bei DEM Namen bin ich raus!"Postings nachher kommen


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. August 2014)

@nuts Macht ihr auch eine Liveschaltung für alle die nicht zur Eurobike wollten/konnten?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @nuts Macht ihr auch eine Liveschaltung für alle die nicht zur Eurobike wollten/konnten?


So steht es zumindest im Artikel 


> am Samstag (Publikumstag) um 12:00 findet die Taufe statt. Seid dabei oder guckt den Livestream


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> So steht es zumindest im Artikel



Oha. Stand das schon im Orginal (erste Version). Danke.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. August 2014)

So, nu ist es fast zwölf, nix mit LiveStream.


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. August 2014)

Er sollte da sein.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> So, nu ist es fast zwölf, nix mit LiveStream.



edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/30/icb2-0-taufe-jetzt-live-vom-alutech-stand/


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. August 2014)

Aber ich hör nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skilar (30. August 2014)

Ton kommt erst direkt vor der Taufe... Hügeleisen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. August 2014)

Ich nominiere dann eher das Jü-geleisen ..."Alutech Hügeleisen" geht ja rein phonetisch mal so garnicht.


----------



## 12die4 (31. August 2014)

Okay. Also "Hügeleisen" wird schon mal nicht gekauft. Sorry Jungs. Mit so einem Namen habt ihr euch selber einige Türen verschlossen. Flowjob hätte ich auch cool gefunden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. August 2014)

Ist doch nur der Zweitname der noch irgendwo mit drauf steht. Wie halt die Trailrakete. Aber wegen der sind ja auch ein paar zu ProPain gerannt.


----------



## xTr3Me (31. August 2014)

Was ist denn aus der Abstimmungsoption "Waldmeister" geworden? War die nicht mal verfügbar zum Start der Abstimmung?


----------



## Red_Herring (31. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist doch nur der Zweitname der noch irgendwo mit drauf steht. Wie halt die Trailrakete. Aber wegen der sind ja auch ein paar zu ProPain gerannt.



Doppelnamen sind eine absolute Seuche die sich immer weiter verbreitet, nicht nur bei Menschen! Wieso muss man aus einer Chantal Schmidt noch eine Chantal Jacqueline Müller-Schmidt machen!? Wenn sich "Eltern" noch nicht mal über den Namen einig werden können ist doch schon alles gesagt....


----------



## SCM (31. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist doch nur der Zweitname der noch irgendwo mit drauf steht. Wie halt die Trailrakete. Aber wegen der sind ja auch ein paar zu ProPain gerannt.



Zum Glück. Sonst hätte ich damals auch so einen schiefen Bastelrahmen bekommen. Danke noch mal an Carver für die Trailrakte, ihr habt mir viel Ärger erspart.


----------



## freigeist (31. August 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was ist denn aus der Abstimmungsoption "Waldmeister" geworden? War die nicht mal verfügbar zum Start der Abstimmung?





nuts schrieb:


> ...Das Waldmeister hätten wir aber blöderweise mit google schon finden können. Es kann deshalb wohl nicht unser Name werden, wir resetten die Umfrage


----------



## Deleted 268554 (31. August 2014)

Der Name ist ja mal total beschissen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m03ppp (31. August 2014)

A bike shed http://bikeshed.com/


----------



## veraono (31. August 2014)

Oh mei, kaum ist man mal im Urlaub...
Kann man bitte einen großen "Alutech"- Sticker beilegen der das "Hügeleisen" überdeckt? (am End wirds womögl. noch eingelasert ).
@nuts zur Übersichtlichkeit könnte man hier doch schließen, oder? Danke


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> ....(am End wirds womögl. noch eingelasert ).



...oder eingeschmiedet 

G.


----------



## hasardeur (31. August 2014)

Nee, es wird sicher aufgebügelt


----------



## BrandX (31. August 2014)

Nee,aufgehügelt 
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2014)

Kommt jetzt ein Hufeisen ans Steuerrohr? Pardon, an den Hügelgrill?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MEGADETH- (31. August 2014)

Der Name ist echt ausgeklügelt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2014)

-MEGADETH- schrieb:


> Der Name ist echt ausgeklügelt!


Ich glaub, das Mega-DET denen geholfen hat...von allein wären die nie drauf gekommen


----------



## -MEGADETH- (31. August 2014)




----------



## pfiff (31. August 2014)

Phonetisch eine Katastrophe und dabei nicht mal witzig. Dazu hätte es schon Bügeleisen werden müssen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2014)

Oder Bügelautn  wer's diesmal versteht...


----------



## Sludig667 (1. September 2014)

Manchmal ist Demokratie echt Schei$$e, und hinterher war's wieder keiner


----------



## nuts (29. September 2014)

Also, Demokratie hin oder her: Wir sind mit dem Namen "Hügeleisen" offen gestanden nicht ganz glücklich. Jürgen nennt die Kiste deshalb nur noch "Hügelbrett", andere bleiben einfach bei ICB2. Hat denn keiner der vielen Köpfe hier einen Geistesblitz?

Anforderung:

international einsetzbar. Da eignet sich Englisch, oder Latein, aber nur ganz wenigedeutsche Namen


----------



## ultima88 (29. September 2014)

Da werf ich nochmal mein "mustela" in den Ring. Latein für Wiesel. Oder auch "lupus", für den Wolf.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (29. September 2014)

Flowjob?


----------



## Kharne (29. September 2014)

ICB 2.0!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (29. September 2014)

Jetzt geht das wieder von vorne los...

Nennt es ICB 2.0 und keiner muss sich schämen 

Oder No.2
Oder Next Generation
Oder The better One 


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Jierdan (29. September 2014)

Alutech No Ragrets! (sic.) 

Spaß beiseite. Es gab doch massig Vorschläge, muss man jetzt alle noch mal erwähnen?


----------



## ventizm (29. September 2014)

noname


----------



## federwech (29. September 2014)

HILLIRON


----------



## Plumpssack (29. September 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Flowjob?


Flowjob!


----------



## AMIGO-XC (29. September 2014)

HillBilly


----------



## Kharne (29. September 2014)

warp4 schrieb:


> Oder The better One



Hat meine Stimme


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. September 2014)

wie wärs mit: Alutech *Valens* - (lat. Vorname... Kraft und Furchtlosigkeit)
oder
Alutech *Roho* (lat. = das Ziel)


----------



## help (29. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Flowjob!


Vote!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (29. September 2014)

Da bring ich nochmal mein "Mate" (engl. Kumpel) in Erinnerung.
Wobei das schlichte "ICB 2" auch meinen Geschmack treffen würde.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. September 2014)

ICB 2 find ich auch gut....


----------



## Skilar (29. September 2014)

Flowjob... Immernoch mein Favorit


----------



## Gefahradler (29. September 2014)

Erdgeschoss oder Schindluder


----------



## Pilatus (29. September 2014)

Heizkörper


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. September 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Erdgeschoss oder Schindluder





Pilatus schrieb:


> Heizkörper



Was ist daran jetzt lateinisch oder englisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quasarmin (29. September 2014)

"Waver"  

Waver: im Surfsport den Wellenreiter, auch _Wave Rider_ genannt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. September 2014)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> "Waver"
> 
> Waver: im Surfsport den Wellenreiter, auch _Wave Rider_ genannt


Der Nachfolger wird dann der New Waver?  SCNR 
Dabei fällt mir ein, Basti schrieb doch mal dass das Bike möglichst viel POPP™ haben soll. Wie wäre es mit "Popper"?


----------



## Fabeymer (29. September 2014)

Kim Jong Trail.

alternativ: Silbereisen.


----------



## ATw (29. September 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Kalmit? 
Mittelgebirgsberg und hört sich ähnlich an wie die bisherigen Modelle.
Beste Grüße 
Andy


----------



## Fabeymer (29. September 2014)

ATw schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Kalmit?
> Mittelgebirgsberg und hört sich ähnlich an wie die bisherigen Modelle.
> Beste Grüße
> Andy



Dann lieber "Brocken".


----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. September 2014)

Skilar schrieb:


> Flowjob... Immernoch mein Favorit



genau, um Längen besser als alle anderen Vorschläge


----------



## Fabeymer (29. September 2014)

Und für die Damen "Flownilingus".


----------



## dorfmann (29. September 2014)

ICB 2.0 Upshot


----------



## Plumpssack (29. September 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> ICB 2.0 Upshot


ICB 2.0 Cum... nein lassen wir das, Flowjob ist schon ziemlich gut


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2014)

Kick'R - eben ein aktives Bike mit viel Popp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (29. September 2014)

Erinnert mich an Mongoose Pinn'R, Boot'R usw.


----------



## RedSKull (29. September 2014)

Trail Bait - to bait heißt ködern

oder eben Flowjob


----------



## warp4 (29. September 2014)

Dauert nicht mehr lange, und ich finde Hügeleisen doch noch gut...


----------



## foreigner (29. September 2014)

"straight"
Passt zur Optik (mit geraden Rohren und dem "Linie von Oberrohr bis ins Ausfallende-Look"), passt zum Konzept mit einfach aufgebauten Hinterbau. Konzept ohne schnick-schnack, eben straight.
Ob´s das von irgendeinem anderen Hersteller auch gibt, kann natürlich sein, fällt mir aber auch gerade nicht ein.


----------



## 12die4 (30. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> "straight"
> Passt zur Optik (mit geraden Rohren und dem "Linie von Oberrohr bis ins Ausfallende-Look"), passt zum Konzept mit einfach aufgebauten Hinterbau. Konzept ohne schnick-schnack, eben straight.
> Ob´s das von irgendeinem anderen Hersteller auch gibt, kann natürlich sein, fällt mir aber auch gerade nicht ein.



Und das Pendant heißt dann "gay" oder wie? 
Lieber nicht.

Ich find es putzig, dass man die Diskussion, die man schon wochenlang geführt hat, nun wieder hervorkramt. Ihr dreht euch im Kreis, Jungs. Aber immerhin habt ihr gemerkt, dass Demokratie nicht in allen Belangen zum besten Ergebnis führt. Hügeleisen ist echt eine ziemlich miese Wahl. Aber solange es nicht draufsteht, kann ich damit leben. Verkauft es doch einfach unter dem Namen ICB2.0 und legt einen Sticker bei. Dann ist "Hügeleisen" nur ein Gag-Slogan, der genutzt werden kann, aber nicht muss.


----------



## Gefahradler (30. September 2014)

Wenns unbedingt lateinisch sein soll, wie wärs mit:

Velo Forrestum


----------



## Kharne (30. September 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> Verkauft es doch einfach unter dem Namen ICB2.0 und legt einen Sticker bei. Dann ist "Hügeleisen" nur ein Gag-Slogan, der genutzt werden kann, aber nicht muss.



Korrektur:
Legt die Favoriten als Sticker dazu, so kann jeder fahren was er will!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. September 2014)

ICB Flowjob
oder einfach nur kurz

Via (die Reise)...klingt phonetisch auch sehr gut...Alutech Via


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn das Alutech-Team mal ein paar Vorschläge einbringt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultima88 (30. September 2014)

Wir wäre es wenn alutech eine raw Version bringt. Ohne spätpubertäre Namen, ohne decal. 
Wenn hier flowjob in den Himmel gelobt wird will ich die spätere Farbe gar nicht erst sehen.

Und die Idee das die Firma Alutech selbst auch mal Vorschläge machen könnte finde ich längst an der Zeit.


----------



## waldbauernbub (30. September 2014)

Hmm ... international verständlich ... so wie Kindergarten oder Zeitgeist? ... ach so, soll cool klingen ... Zielgruppe ... Grübel ... nicht gerade Liebhaber des französischen Autorenfilms ... hmm ... dafür hirnlos aber kurzweilig ...

Alutech ...

Basterd?
Dark Knight?
Scarface?

Oder mit ein bissl Anspruch ...

Godfather
GoodFella
Dr. Strangelove
Full Metal Jacket
Clockwork (wäre für Orange-Bikes natürlich ein Hit)
Blade Runner*

"Ziemlich bestes Trailbike" fänd ich in dem Zusammenhang auch gut.

Die anderen Assoziationen aus dem Bereich Film/Popkultur und Comic erspar ich euch jetzt.

Oder man orientiert sich an den Viechern ... das Rad soll ja irgendsowas werden, wie der Honigdachs, oder?


> Honigdachse gelten als ausgesprochen furchtlose, aggressive Tiere, die mit Ausnahme des Menschen wenig natürliche Feinde haben. Die lose, ausgesprochen dicke Haut kann mit Ausnahme der dünnen Bauchschicht selbst von den Zähnen von Raubkatzen oder Giftschlangen oder von Stachelschweinstacheln nicht durchdrungen werden. Die kräftigen Vorderpfoten mit den langen Krallen und die Zähne sind weitere wirkungsvolle Verteidigungswaffen. Zusätzlich können sie, ähnlich den Skunks, übelriechende Sekrete aus ihren Analdrüsen ausspritzen, wenn sie angegriffen werden. Berichten zufolge greifen sie, wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen, selbst Tiere von der Größe eines Rindes oder eines Büffels an.


Honeybadger?

* Und nein, liebe Generation der hoffnungsfroh Heranwachsenden, in dem Film geht's nicht um übergewichtige Marathonläufer.


----------



## Plumpssack (30. September 2014)

Oder einfach Boar..
..Frischling passt zwar besser aber Piglet hört sich schon irgendwie blöd an.


----------



## konsti-d (30. September 2014)

Flowjob ist international bestimmt ganz toll... es gibt Länder da geht man mit solchen Themen etwas anders um als in Deutschland.

Mein Vorschlag:


ALUTECH: STRAIGHT ONE

weil:
-gerade Rohre, ein Drehpunkt
-passt zum Charakter des Bikes, "einer, der gerade raus, ehrlich ist" http://www.dict.cc/?s=straight one
-klingt nicht mehr nach Homo/Hetero
-gibt´s noch nicht
-die Wörter sind so bekannt, zumindest in meinem Umfeld, dass sie jeder aussprechen kann
-und man kann´s sich merken
-"sträidi" als Spitznamen gefällt mir
-klingt cool, nicht künstlich cool und übertrieben

der Vorschlag ist gut, denk ich. Nehmt einen von den guten und lasst das mit der Abstimmung in dem Fall. Die Community hat da definitiv nicht die emotionale Reife und Weitsicht um über so ein Thema abzustimmen. Aber ihr müsst euren Spaß-Namen am Ende auch verkaufen. Das meinten wohl auch die Kritiker an so einem Projekt... manches lieber nicht den Kunden/Irgendwen entscheiden lassen.


----------



## warp4 (30. September 2014)

Warum nennen wir es es nicht

ALUTECH: MOUNTAIN 
Für Begriffsstutzige setzen wir noch ein (bike) dahinter 

Mittelgebirgler finden vieleicht HILL passender...aber das klingt dann schon wieder so eingeschränkt..

Gruß Uwe


----------



## help (30. September 2014)

Trailsa(u)w
Das u&w gehören dann irgendwie kombiniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve session (30. September 2014)

Alutech Holeshot

Alutech Outrace


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Jürgen für dieses Projekt ein Ei opfern wollte, würden auch folgende Namen passen:

Belcanto
Eunuch
Castrat
Macker
Cojones
Prärieauster
...


----------



## BikerTux (30. September 2014)

ICB MkII (ausgesprochen Mark 2)
ICB Straight (One)
Alles andere kann man als _Untertitel_ verwirklichen.


----------



## nuts (30. September 2014)

Also unser Vorschlag ist:

Springbock oder Springbok (da diskutieren wir noch)

*Gründe: *


Der Bock soll ja 
... einigermaßen springen können (nicht groß, aber schnell)
... schnell laufen (eben wie die Antilope)
... gut schmecken (eben wie die Antilope)


Außerdem ist Springbock international leicht auszusprechen (die Englische Übersetzung ist Springbok). 


Die gewisse Doppeldeutigkeit zaubert evtl. dem ein oder anderen ein Lächeln auf die Lippen, ohne Zwanghaft zu wirken


Bock - wer will, kann da noch eine Reminiszenz an die alten Alutech-Namen erkennen.


Namibia - da leben die Tiere - bietet unfassbare Landschaften (wenn auch nicht wirklich viel zum Mountainbiken). Es gibt sie aber auch in Südafrika, und da geht Bike-technisch ja einiges. 

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2014)

Hört sich ansich gut an, hätte meine Stimme.

...mußte aber gleich auch unterbewußt an YT denken.

G.


----------



## nuts (30. September 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Honeybadger?



Wäre sofort dabei. Kenda hätte ja den passenden Reifen im Sortiment...


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hört sich ansich gut an, hätte meine Stimme.
> 
> ...mußte aber gleich auch unterbewußt an YT denken.
> 
> G.


Dann vielleicht noch besser...LaJumpeGuy


----------



## Kharne (30. September 2014)

Springbock ist gut


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. September 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Clockwork (wäre für Orange-Bikes natürlich ein Hit)




Houston, we have a problem...


----------



## konsti-d (30. September 2014)

könnt ihr von mir aus machen. Passt auch zu den alten Alutech Namen.

in unserer Gegend wird´s dann der "schbringbok" sein, find ich gut. Kann sich jeder merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. September 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn das Alutech-Team mal ein paar Vorschläge einbringt?


 

Die haben ja schon das Beik gemacht und alle Hände damit zu tun, die Community ihr Beik erarbeiten zu lassen


----------



## Plumpssack (30. September 2014)

Jo, finde Springbock auch super.


----------



## waldbauernbub (30. September 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Houston, we have a problem..


Oha ... schau an, die globale Bike-Industrie ... direkt fortschrittlich. Und die Kendamenschen haben doch tatsächlich die Honigdachsidee ungesetzt ... 

Springbok ist nett. Aber wird weltweit wohl eher mit dem Rugbyteam oder der Fluglinie asoziiert. Schade, dass die einzigen Charaktertiere der norddeutschen Tiefebene, oder wie immer das da oben bei Alutechhausen heißt, weltweit eher nicht so für Dynamik und Glamour stehen:

Alutech Scholle.
Alutech Dorsch.
Alutech Stint.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. September 2014)

Angie = Flowjob, Uschi = Springbock?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. September 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Oha ... schau an, die globale Bike-Industrie ... direkt fortschrittlich. Und die Kendamenschen haben doch tatsächlich die Honigdachsidee ungesetzt ...
> 
> Springbok ist nett. Aber wird weltweit wohl eher mit dem Rugbyteam oder der Fluglinie asoziiert. Schade, dass die einzigen Charaktertiere der norddeutschen Tiefebene, oder wie immer das da oben bei Alutechhausen heißt, weltweit eher nicht so für Dynamik und Glamour stehen:
> 
> ...


Wie wäre es mit Crabs? Oder Headcrab (die konnten ja auch mächtig springen)? Oder Zoidberg? Ach nee, seitlich laufen ist ja nicht so die angepeilte Bewegungsart. 

Spaß beiseite Springbok finde ich nich schlecht, aber nur wenn dafür das ICB 2.0 wegfällt. Alutech ICB 2.0 Springbok ist dann doch etwas sperrig.


----------



## Bener (30. September 2014)

Springbock?

Habt Ihr die Probleme mit der jagenden Zunft im Hinterkopf? Sicher, daß das ne gute Idee ist?


----------



## BrandX (30. September 2014)

"Alutech UFO"
Das fliegende Trailbike.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Bener (30. September 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> "Alutech UFO"


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Springbok ist nett. Aber wird weltweit wohl eher mit dem Rugbyteam oder der Fluglinie asoziiert. Schade, dass die einzigen Charaktertiere der norddeutschen Tiefebene, oder wie immer das da oben bei Alutechhausen heißt, weltweit eher nicht so für Dynamik und Glamour stehen:
> 
> Alutech Scholle.
> Alutech Dorsch.
> Alutech Stint.



Also bei uns leben Fische im Wasser. Dafür gibt es hier tatsächlich Dachse und auch springendes Landgetier (kann der Dachs ja nicht wirklich gut, ähnlich dem Dackel  )
Bei Springbock würde ich allerdings zuerst an ein Parkbike denken.

Soll Alutech den Bock doch nennen, wie sie wollen, solange man aufgrund des Namens beim Kauf keinen Altersnachweis vorlegen muss. Ich stell mir gerade einen Fuhrpark vor, wo Flowjob neben Tues steht, beide mit Latex-Schläuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. September 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Oha ... schau an, die globale Bike-Industrie ... direkt fortschrittlich. Und die Kendamenschen haben doch tatsächlich die Honigdachsidee ungesetzt ...
> 
> Springbok ist nett. Aber wird weltweit wohl eher mit dem Rugbyteam oder der Fluglinie asoziiert. Schade, dass die einzigen Charaktertiere der norddeutschen Tiefebene, oder wie immer das da oben bei Alutechhausen heißt, weltweit eher nicht so für Dynamik und Glamour stehen:
> 
> ...



wenn, dann Alutech Sprotte.... 

"Alutech Schwarzbunt" wäre aber auch ortsverbunden

heut abend eingefallen:
Alutech Schietschmieter....(Scheisseschmeisser plattd.).. .naheliegend weil in Bistensee und Umgebung wohlbekannt die RC-Car-Rennstrecke...
Gruß aus der Kieler Tiefebene


----------



## RedSKull (30. September 2014)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Trail Bait - to bait heißt ködern
> 
> oder eben Flowjob



Oder Trail Rake.

Trail Rechen - am besten mit einer Mattock und einem McLeod ;D


----------



## yggr (1. Oktober 2014)

Ein schnelles, agiles Trailbike? Welches auf einem gewundenen Pfad wie ein Insekt durch die Kurven fliegt/schießt? 

Alutech Buzz

Die weiteren Verwendungsmöglichkeiten (to buzz off, to get a buzz from...) lassen sich auch super mit einem Bike assoziieren. 
Und so bekäme "to get a buzz from Alutech" gleich ein ganz neue Bedeutung...


----------



## federwech (1. Oktober 2014)

Springbock ist ein wirklich schöner Vorschlag! 

Hatte Alutech nicht mal sone Beflockung als Option? Die könnt man doch auch in "Springbockfell" anbieten....


----------



## 12die4 (1. Oktober 2014)

Springbock geht ja noch. Aber ansonsten bin ich ehrlich gesagt kein Fan von deutschen Namen.
Das wirkt in anderen Regionen der Welt oft komisch. Auch wenn es vielleicht leicht zu übersetzen wäre, so verursacht die anderswo als falsch geglaubte Rechtschreibung (Bock oder Bok) dann doch für mehr Verwirrung als Schmunzeln. Und außerdem wirkt es so, als ob man ganz besonders Wert darauf legt, dass dieses Fahrrad aus Deutschland stamme.
Die Konkurrenz macht es doch auch anders. Oder gibt es bei BMC ein Modell, was ich noch nicht kenne und z.B. Schümli heißt? Die anderen Unternehmen wissen glaube ich ganz genau, warum sie entweder Fantansienamen oder englische oder lateinisch angelehnte Begriffe wählen.
Wohlgemerkt, man muss nicht alles von der Konkurrenz kopieren, aber hier macht es mMn schon Sinn, wenn man mit dem Modell auch möglichst weltweit erfolgreich sein will.


----------



## Plumpssack (1. Oktober 2014)

Esox ist der lateinische Hecht, passend zum englischen Hecht, Pike.

Alutech Esox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (1. Oktober 2014)

Quantum?
Habe aus dem Kite-Bereich ein wenig abgeguckt (Hersteller Ozone)...  Darf man das produktübergreifend?

Alutech Quantum


----------



## foreigner (1. Oktober 2014)

Fischname ist gar nicht übel.
Würde Piranha vorschlagen. Klein, aber agressiv und gefährlich. Und Schwarmfisch.


----------



## R.C. (1. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Fischname ist gar nicht übel.
> Würde Piranha vorschlagen. Klein, aber agressiv und gefährlich. Und Schwarmfisch.



Und es hat einen MTB-Reifen von Hutchinson (einen der guten, die sie produziert haben) mit gleichen Namen gegeben.

Mit Springbok verbinde ich die suedafrikanischen Rugbyspieler.


----------



## Wayne_ (1. Oktober 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Quantum?
> Habe aus dem Kite-Bereich ein wenig abgeguckt (Hersteller Ozone)...  Darf man das produktübergreifend?
> 
> Alutech Quantum


viel schlimmer ist, dass es von KLEIN ein gleichnamiges rennrad gab.


----------



## Jakten (1. Oktober 2014)

Ok, dann habe ich nix gesagt


----------



## warp4 (1. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Fischname ist gar nicht übel.
> Würde Piranha vorschlagen. Klein, aber agressiv und gefährlich. Und Schwarmfisch.


 
DAS isses !


----------



## pezolived (1. Oktober 2014)

Ihr wollt das Springboik so nennen wie 'ne Anti-Loipe? 
Spring ist übrigens zweideutig und wir in meinem Fox RacingShox User-Manual fast durchgänging mit "Frühling" übersetzt.
"International verwendbar" heißt nicht zwangsläufig "international verständlich". CR&S , ein Motorradhersteller aus Mailand, nennt sein erstes Motorradmodell schlicht "Vun", sein zweites "Duu", was international keine Sau versteht, aber im lokalen Dialekt schlicht "eins" und "zwei" bedeutet. Ziemlich cool und unaufgeregt, was? Jedenfalls allemal besser, als der verzweifelte Versuch, um jeden Preis mondän rüberzukommen und nicht provinziell zu wirken.

subj. Piranha: Das ist im Fortbewegungssektor ein bereits ziemlich ausgelutschter Name. Spontan fallen mir dazu eine elektronische Zündanlage zum Nachrüsten und ein Wildwasserkajak ein. www.google.de/search?q=piranha


----------



## 12die4 (2. Oktober 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Ziemlich cool und unaufgeregt, was?



Find ich mal überhaupt nicht. Aber so sind Geschmäcker halt: verschieden!


----------



## ventizm (2. Oktober 2014)

wie recht du hast. grad hier im thread merkt man massiv, dass bei dem ein oder anderem der geschmack (scheinbar schon vor langer zeit) _verschieden_ ist.


----------



## Red_Herring (2. Oktober 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> Springbock geht ja noch. Aber ansonsten bin ich ehrlich gesagt kein Fan von deutschen Namen.



Wie aus Springböcken Standböcke werden (ab 9:10) :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (3. Oktober 2014)

Nehmt was euch gefällt. Man wird es unmöglich allen recht machen können. Flowjob hat was, und ihr müsst glaub ich nicht befürchten, dass dadurch euer hauptabsatz Markt in den verklemmten arabischen Ländern wegfällt. 
Die alte Generation wird aber Probleme mit dem Namen haben. Man muss keinen 2m Förster Politiker jager konformen Namen wählen. 

Ich finde springbock gut, genauso gut wie jeden anderen Namen. 

Aber ganz ehrlich.  Guckt euch doch mal bitte die ganzen Namen in der bike industrie an. Das klingt doch fast alles einfallslos, aber manche Modelle haben sich halt etabliert über die Jahre und keiner denkt mehr drüber nach. Das Ding braucht einfach nur nen Namen,  damit jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Irgendwann schert sich eh keiner mehr drum.



pezolived schrieb:


> Spring ist übrigens zweideutig und wir in meinem Fox RacingShox User-Manual fast durchgänging mit "Frühling" übersetzt.



Was ja in dem Fall gar nicht so schlimm ist. Frühlingsbock. Ich übersetze spring spontan eher mit Feder.


----------



## Quasarmin (3. Oktober 2014)

Hab das Teil neulich Aktion gesehen, Jü meinte es heisst Hügelbrett


----------



## Fladder72 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Was ja in dem Fall gar nicht so schlimm ist. Frühlingsbock. Ich übersetze spring spontan eher mit Feder.


Wieso denke ich gerade an Maibock..?


----------



## konsti-d (4. Oktober 2014)

ist es die Namensentscheidung wert sich jetzt schon den Kopf drüber zu zerbrechen?

Lasst uns lieber erst um was sinnvolleres kümmern oder gibt´s grad nichts für uns zu tun?


->Einfach Namen ganz am Schluss wählen, notfalls ICB 2.0.


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Oktober 2014)

Icb 2.0 finde ich ungünstig weil dann verwechslungsgefahr mit dem icb 2 von carver bestände.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Oktober 2014)

Welches ICB 2 von Carver? Weißt du mehr als wir? Selbst vom SL hat man lange nichts gehört...

Ach du meinst die Ausstattungsvarianten. Sorry, bin grad etwas langsam.


----------



## help (5. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Welches ICB 2 von Carver? Weißt du mehr als wir? Selbst vom SL hat man lange nichts gehört...
> 
> Ach du meinst die Ausstattungsvarianten. Sorry, bin grad etwas langsam.


Denke er meint die einzelnen Ausstattungsvarianten. Gibt ja das ICB 01/02/03...


----------



## Pablo P. (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich wiederhole meinen Vorschlag vom ersten ICB  :

Alutech Faceplant


----------



## Kharne (5. Oktober 2014)

Nä, den hat das erste ICB schon gebucht, gelle @Merlin7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (5. Oktober 2014)

Ne mein Fehler. Ich hatte mal dazu früher was gelesen und icb2 als Name im Kopf behalten. Meinte das SL oder wies auch immer heißen sollte/soll.


----------



## Kharne (5. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Welches ICB 2 von Carver? Weißt du mehr als wir? Selbst vom SL hat man lange nichts gehört...
> 
> Ach du meinst die Ausstattungsvarianten. Sorry, bin grad etwas langsam.



Ich wette, dass es nächstes Jahr kein Carver ICB mehr geben wird


----------



## veraono (5. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Fischname ist gar nicht übel.
> Würde *Piranha* vorschlagen. Klein, aber agressiv und gefährlich. Und Schwarmfisch.


 Voll dafür, das finde ich bisher den absolut besten (und ehrlichgesagt einzig brauchbaren) Vorschlag, abgesehen von ICB 2.0


----------



## Loewe79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Unter die Fische/Reifenname finde ich auch "squale" nicht schlecht.

Oder "Squ(-)alm"  ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (6. Oktober 2014)

So wie der neue Hutchinson Reifen?


----------



## nuts (6. Oktober 2014)

Wir hatten in Finale, aber vor allem auf Hin- und Rückweg natürlich auch nochmals massig Zeit, über Namen nachzudenken. Schwierige Sache:

Onkey Donkey (da war es aber auch schon ganz schön spät / früh)
Sideways (Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Tankstellen-Klo Serways)
Stage (Namensrechtlich ein Problem, gibt's nämlich schon)
Shred (Verdammt, so heißt schon ein Kona Kinderbike)
na warten wir mal ab, ob noch gute Ideen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (6. Oktober 2014)

ShipShafter


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Oktober 2014)

warum immer diese Anglizismen...shred > "Schredder" !!! klingt auch eher norddt./passender
ein schöner Name wäre auch "Flux"...-Kompensator", lateinisch=Fluss....damit verbindet man aber "back to the future" > geiler Film, Spass, Action etc.


----------



## Wayne_ (8. Oktober 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> warum immer diese Anglizismen...shred > "Schredder" !!! klingt auch eher norddt./passender


"schredder" wäre ein anglizismus. "shred" nicht, das ist einfach nur ein englisches wort.
warum immer wörter benutzen, deren bedeutung man nicht kennt?


----------



## nuts (8. Oktober 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ein schöner Name wäre auch "Flux"...-Kompensator", lateinisch=Fluss....damit verbindet man aber "back to the future" > geiler Film, Spass, Action etc.



Wenn es noch kein Nox Flux gäbe, wäre der gut


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Oder auch ein Turner Flux


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Oktober 2014)

Trailomat.


----------



## Loewe79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Beutelteufel (Taz)


----------



## help (8. Oktober 2014)

Nennt es einfach irgendwie, hauptsache es hat eine Namen...
Flowbringer, Trailsa(u)w, Harvester, Flowjob etc.


----------



## dorfmann (8. Oktober 2014)

Piggy-Wiggy
Gamekeeper
Fluffy
Roly-Poly
Mudslinger


----------



## bsg (8. Oktober 2014)

Trailhammer wie von Basti vorgeschlagen? Why not ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasperlcurtis (8. Oktober 2014)

BamBam?
So wie der coole Kleine von den Geröllheimers?


----------



## Wayne_ (8. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Piggy-Wiggy
> Gamekeeper
> Fluffy
> Roly-Poly
> Mudslinger


tinky-winky
dipsy
holey moley
pummeluff
powerpuff-girl
quarterback
undertaker
perpetrator
bounty-hunter


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Mal was weniger brachiales:
forest fairy
trail fairy

Könnte man auch bestimmt ein kleines nettes dezentes Logo zu basteln...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mal ein was weniger brachiales:
> forest fairy
> trail fairy


In Pink mit Glitzer?


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> In Pink mit Glitzer?


Ne, natürlich in grün.

Es muss ja nicht immer alles geshreddert, gehämmert und gefräst werden. Ist ja kein Enduro oder Big bike. Elegant und leicht über den Trail geflogen, das trifft´s doch 

Von mir aus für die Gamer auch night elf


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2014)

Und wenn's daneben geht kommt die Zahnfee...


----------



## H.B.O (8. Oktober 2014)

steinbock


----------



## nuts (8. Oktober 2014)

Geil, die Gams heißt im Lateinischen wohl *Camox* - das finde ich einen echt guten Namen. Da gibt's nämlich von Black Crows den passenden Ski dazu...


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Oktober 2014)

So ähnlich (hatte ich dir ja auch erzählt und irgendwo hier schonmal geschrieben):

Esox (lateinisch Hecht)

Finde beide Namen gleich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (8. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Geil, die Gams heißt im Lateinischen wohl *Camox* - das finde ich einen echt guten Namen. Da gibt's nämlich von Black Crows den passenden Ski dazu...


Iss ja auch ähnlich..:
https://www.google.de/search?q=Camox&newwindow=1&es_sm=122&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=nZ81VNDDD4S-PO_MgMgL&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=955


----------



## arghlol (8. Oktober 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Trailhammer wie von Basti vorgeschlagen? Why not ...


Mit Trailhammer assoziere ich irgendwie schwereres und gröberes Gerät.

Bei Gams und Hecht würde mir eigentlich der Hecht besser gefallen. Aber man muss schon wissen wo Alutech sitzt, damit der Name wirklich passt. Dagegen fällt die Assoziation zwischen Gams und MTB doch deutlich leichter.


----------



## SofusCorn (8. Oktober 2014)

Angulus Fulcrum


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Oktober 2014)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> "schredder" wäre ein anglizismus. "shred" nicht, das ist einfach nur ein englisches wort.
> warum immer wörter benutzen, deren bedeutung man nicht kennt?


Ohh..ja WAYNE...Du hast ja sooo recht. Freust Du Dich jetzt Herr Oberlehrer? Bring selber besser mal einen konstruktiven Vorschlag/Beitrag!

Ich finde "Schredder" einfach passender als "shred"...mehr nicht...

Andere Idee wäre ein kurzer knackiger Kunstname abgeleitet von Flux:
Flax
Flix
Flex
Lux
Lex


----------



## hasardeur (9. Oktober 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wäre der treffendste Name NEMO, da es wohl nicht gelingt, einen massenkompatiblen Namen zu finden. Ich halte das auch für unmöglich, wenn so viele Menschen beteiligt sind. Wer Kinder hat weiß, wie viele Meinungen es zu Namen gibt. Was der werdende Papa gut findet, muss der werdenden Mama noch lange nicht gefallen. Haben sich beide endlich auf einen Namen geeinigt, behalten sie ihn am besten für sich, bis er standesamtlich fixiert ist, da sonst Oma, Opa, Onkel und Tanten noch viel bessere Vorschläge haben. Namen sucht man also am besten im sehr intimen Kreis aus. Vierzehn Seiten dieses Threads belegen das eindrucksvoll. In meinem Familien-Fuhrpark gibt es Bikes mit halbwegs kreativen und passenden Namen, aber auch Bikes mit typischen 3 Letter Acronym und mit total unpassenden Namen. Die Bikes hätten aber auch Pumpernickel, Korkenzieher oder Wärmflasche heißen können. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich sie mir dennoch gekauft, weil andere Faktoren viel wichtiger waren. Die englischen Kurzformen von zumindese 2 dieser Begriffe klingen sogar noch recht lässig (Screw, Hotty) 

Also liebe ICB 2.0 Crew um Onkel Jü: Sucht Euch bitte irgendeinen Namen aus, der Euch noch ruhig schlafen läßt und schließt dieses wirre Kapitel ab, damit wir uns wirklich wichtigen Dingen widmen können.


----------



## nuts (9. Oktober 2014)

wie Du schon sagst: Dafür sind eigentlich auch wir 5 schon zu viele. Glaub wir losen aus, wer von uns entscheiden darf (Außer @Stefan.Stark ), sonst wird es "WuglWagl"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. Oktober 2014)

Oder erstmal vier Pflichtbier einnehmen und dann die Diskussion beginnen


----------



## BigVolker (9. Oktober 2014)

_Ol' Reliable_ - klingt aber nicht ganz rund, schade dass _Waldmeister_ nicht klappt, wäre noch der erträglichste Name gewesen


----------



## m2000 (10. Oktober 2014)

Also als kleine Wildsau wäre wohl Porcellus, lat. für Frischling, eine Alternative 

Obwohl @nuts, Wuglwagl fände ich jetzt gar nicht mal so schlecht...


----------



## vitaminc (10. Oktober 2014)

Man könnte sich auch Südtiroler Berger/Orte orientierten. Die Bikes von Alutech haben das schon vorgemacht mit Sennes, Fanes..

Ich werfe einfach mal: Marmolada ins Rennen!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Man könnte sich auch Südtiroler Berger/Orte orientierten. Die Bikes von Alutech haben das schon vorgemacht mit Sennes, Fanes..
> 
> Ich werfe einfach mal: Marmolada ins Rennen!


 
Selbst als Kletterer muß ich da immer an Marmelade denken 

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> ...Bei Gams und Hecht würde mir eigentlich der Hecht besser gefallen. Aber man muss schon wissen wo Alutech sitzt, damit der Name wirklich passt. Dagegen fällt die Assoziation zwischen Gams und MTB doch deutlich leichter.



 Also wenn überhaupt Deutsch und Fisch dann "Zander". Da gibt es auch gleich von AC/DC den passenden PR-Song: "Ahahahahahahaaaha...!*ZANDER*!..." 
Sonst:
Alutech raze
Alutech gnrly (ja, so geschrieben...)

Ich finde übrigens speziell Hügeleisen nicht brauchbar. Hatte selbst überhaupt nicht die Assoziation zu "Bügeln". Außerdem passen "Hügel" dann doch auch nicht wirklich zum Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## dorfmann (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde für das Bike braucht man schon Eier,
Assoziation zu Nüsse...

ICB 2.0 Nuts


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Oktober 2014)

Nuts heisst verrückt oder durchgedreht...es müsste dann Alutech Balls heißen. Was irgendwie komisch klingt...


----------



## dorfmann (11. Oktober 2014)

verrückt passt doch zur ibc


----------



## SofusCorn (11. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ich finde für das Bike braucht man schon Eier,
> Assoziation zu Nüsse...
> 
> ICB 2.0 Nuts



find ich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Oktober 2014)

Nuts hats! (die älteren werden den slogan noch kennen)


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Oktober 2014)

Alutech/ICB Pleasant

Dazu gibt es auch passend den Mt Pleasant um in der Alutech Nomenklatur zu bleiben.


----------



## Wayne_ (11. Oktober 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Alutech/ICB Pleasant
> 
> Dazu gibt es auch passend den Mt Pleasant um in der Alutech Nomenklatur zu bleiben.


und wo soll der liegen?


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Oktober 2014)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> und wo soll der liegen?



Neuseeland - was wiederum nicht ganz zu den bisherigen Dolomitengipfeln passt.


----------



## Dakeyras (13. Oktober 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Also als kleine Wildsau wäre wohl Porcellus, lat. für Frischling, eine Alternative
> 
> Obwohl @nuts, Wuglwagl fände ich jetzt gar nicht mal so schlecht...



Ausgehend von der Wildsau, würde ich das ICB aber eher Wildkatze oder Wildcat nennen. 

Luchs oder Lynx wäre auch nicht schlecht. 

Oder Dryad, in Anlehnung an die Baumgeister der griechischen Mythologie... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## nuts (13. Oktober 2014)

nuts finde ich auch gut . Ich gucke mal, ob das für ein Fahrrad schon geschützt ist. Ansonsten melde ich Schutzrechte an und werde Alutech mit Lizenzgebühren überhäufen...


----------



## -Wally- (15. Oktober 2014)

Hmm....in den letzten Tagen als ich mit meinem Trailbike unterwegs war, hatte ich mehrfach recht interessante Begegnungen mit dem größten Greifvogel hier in der Gegend: Dem Roten Milan/Rotmilan (lat. Milvus milvus)...könnte ja auch ein passender Name sein...also Alutech Milvus z.B., oder auch in Anlehnung an die Ausbaustufe und entsprechende Lackierung dann Roter Milan, Schwarzer Milan...
Für den, der nichts mit Greifvögeln anfangen kann, gäbe es dann auch noch die Analogie zur Lenkwaffe (Panzer-Abwehr-Lenkwaffe), welche den gleichen Namen trägt. 
Andere Namen für dieses tolle Tier sind auch Königsweihe oder GABELweihe...also was mit Gabel...hmm...


----------



## pezolived (15. Oktober 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> GABELweihe...



Kenn' ich. Immer zu Saisonbeginn am ersten Sonntag im März. Da kommt der Priester mit dem Weihwasser, weiht die neuen Gabeln und gedenkt der zerstörten.


----------



## veraono (15. Oktober 2014)

Immer des eckige Latei, passt gar net zu einem flüssigen Rad. Außerdem, der häufigste Greif den man bei mir so sieht ist der Buteo.

Piranha fand ich bislang aber das beste  Tier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

bislang habe ich bei diesem Projekt nur mitgelesen. Das Brainstorming zur Benamsung der Rakete hat mich inspiriert, aktiv zu werden.
Zuerst dachte ich an Trailfresser - habe dann geschaut, wie fressen auf neudeutsch formuliert werden könnte...
War nix prickelndes dabei. Also versuchte ich verschlingen statt fressen. Da stolperte ich über twist ...
Hey - twister wird doch auch für die Wirbelstürme und Hurricanes verwendet. Ein Bike, das die Trails durcheinander wirbelt - so war doch der Projektgedanke. Nicht wahr?
Also trail twister ...
Die 2 Tees am Anfang müssten sich doch grafisch gut verarbeiten lassen.

Habe also mal 2 Versionen gestrickt für hellen und für dunklen Rahmen. Ließe sich von den Designer-Profis hier sicher noch verbessern 

Gruß Django

P.S. vielleicht klappt es so?
http://mtbn.ws/p10xym
http://mtbn.ws/p10xyn


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2014)

django013 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bislang habe ich bei diesem Projekt nur mitgelesen. Das Brainstorming zur Benamsung der Rakete hat mich inspiriert, aktiv zu werden.
> Zuerst dachte ich an Trailfresser - habe dann geschaut, wie fressen auf neudeutsch formuliert werden könnte...
> ...


Da:


----------



## django013 (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2014)

Aber ich glaube das ist deutlich zu bunt um hier im Forum Befürworter zu kriegen. Denn die Lieblingsfarben hier sind schwarz und RAW, mit Anbauteilen bei denen die Dekore soweit es geht entfernt werden.


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe wieder klar auf Farbe. Hat bei dem ersten ICB auch geklappt und sowohl Farbe, als auch der matt/glanz-Effekt des Eloxal sehen super aus.
Ich hoffe eigentlich, dass wieder was sehr ähnliches kommt.


----------



## django013 (21. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube das ist deutlich zu bunt


Naja - farbig und bunt sind *imho* zwei paar Stiefel.

Bei meinem letzten Bike war der Herstellername fett auf beiden Rahmenseiten. Die Model-Bezeichnung nur klein am Sitzrohr. Da musste ich natürlich meinen Fön auspacken und den Hersteller vom Rahmen verbannen. Nicht dass ich Probleme mit dem Hersteller hätte - ganz im Gegenteil, aber ich fahr doch nicht als Litfasssäule herum, ohne dafür bezahlt zu werden.

Anderen dagegen können die Aufkleber nicht laut genug sein. 

Das ist ja gerade das schöne an Folien - man kann mehrere Geschmäcker befriedigen 



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Denn die Lieblingsfarben hier sind schwarz und RAW


Weiß nicht ob ich Dich richtig verstehe - aber der dunkle Entwurf ist doch schwarz und raw (bzw. schwarz == raw?).

Wie auch immer - es ist nur ein Denkanstoß. foreigner kann das sicher viel besser.
Schließlich war sein erster Rahmenentwurf schon nahezu perfekt und hat mich vom Fleck weg überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du dich mal durch die Galerien im IBC ließt wirst du feststellen dass gerade die (matt)schwarzen Bikes mit möglichst wenig bis keinen Aufklebern besonders gefeiert werden. Und die in RAW, also komplett ohne Lack. 
ich mag es Bunt, aber dann auch lieber eine knallige Rahmenfarbe und der Rest Dezent. Der Farbübergang in deinen Entwürfen wäre mir auch schon zu viel. Das ist so 90er 
Aber ich würde sagen freu dich schonmal auf die Designdiskussion


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Schwarz und Raw, die Zeit ist aber auch rum. Aktuell liest man da auch sehr häufig: Kann die langweiligen Dinger nicht mehr sehen. Bunt, oder mit Dekor zugemüllt muss es deswegen aber nicht werden.


----------



## Kharne (21. Oktober 2014)

Hauptsache keine augenkrebserregenden Farbkombinationen ala hellgrün mit babyblau (wo ist der Kotzsmiley hin? )


----------



## konsti-d (21. Oktober 2014)

also ne Raw-Variante mit Alutech-Aufklebern, die man entfernen kann, wäre ein Muss mMn.


----------



## veraono (31. Oktober 2014)

wie wirds denn nun heißen, das Alutech ICB2 Hügeleisen ?


----------



## foreigner (31. Oktober 2014)

onky donky


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> also ne Raw-Variante mit Alutech-Aufklebern, die man entfernen kann, wäre ein Muss mMn.


Und dann CARVER draufbappen oder was


----------



## konsti-d (31. Oktober 2014)

freie Wahl find ich halt immer gut.


----------



## esox lucius (31. Oktober 2014)

Alutech HFE
(Helene Fischer Edition) 

die aktuelle Werbe-Fuzzi-Allzweckwaffe - man sieht die Tante nur noch über Deutschlands TV's geistern.....

Oder..

Der Hecht - der Vorschlag hätte von mir kommen müssen = Esox Lucius = Lucie, die (.. geht ab wie die..... & man kann das Alutech 'die' beibehalten


----------



## cryptic. (11. November 2014)

Alutech Sau'r'crowd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (11. November 2014)

Episch    Grade da die Amis das Wort auch kennen würde das sogar gehen


----------



## nuts (11. November 2014)

Sauercrowd . Finde man muss die Sau nicht überbetonen. Aber irgendwie gefällt es


----------



## veraono (11. November 2014)

Wahnsinn


----------



## pezolived (11. November 2014)

Na bitte! Geht doch!


----------



## foreigner (12. November 2014)

Ist jetzt aber auch nicht schöner als Hügeleisen.


----------



## Jobal (12. November 2014)

schlimmer geht immer...


----------



## warp4 (12. November 2014)

Bitte, bitte, schließ jemand diesen Thread....


----------



## Baitman (12. November 2014)

Also ich find WutzDog immer noch gut...


----------



## cryptic. (12. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aber auch nicht schöner als Hügeleisen.



 dafür: 
Alutech Integration *check*
German engineering *check*
IBC *check*
Dicke Sauercrowdstampfer ?!?

Es gibt Dinge, die kann man nicht kaufen - für alles andere gibt es SAUERCROWD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

